# Accidentaly bought an automatic boring head



## michieltje (Sep 3, 2020)

So I bought a second hand boring head. When the package arrived I noticed the upper ring moved freely and tightening the set screws dit not fasten it. My guess is that this is an automatic boring head, but when I grab the ring the boring radius does not become smaller or larger.
There are some markings on the set screws but they do not appear to be doing anything in any way they are oriented. Does someone know what this should be doing?
Also; are CCMT inserts good for boring on a mill? I still have to buy the cutter so I am open to suggestions on that.


----------



## 4ssss (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe the ring locks the cutting tool. Try making the tool move one way or the other without lifting the ring and see if it's locked, then lift the ring and see if you can move the tool. Other than that I got nuthin'.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 3, 2020)

That is a boring /facing head, try to find the make and get the instructions on how it works.
They are a good tool to have in your arsenal.............


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a Chandler duplex with a  (I think) #9 Brown & Sharpe shank. Can't find a R-8 adapter. Might anybody want mine? PM me

Not to highjack this thread. Sorry.
Aaron


----------



## michieltje (Sep 8, 2020)

4ssss said:


> Maybe the ring locks the cutting tool. Try making the tool move one way or the other without lifting the ring and see if it's locked, then lift the ring and see if you can move the tool. Other than that I got nuthin'.


Is that a common thing, boring heads with locks? This one does lock up when turning on the ring.
Probably isn't an automatic boring head then.
Any experience with using ccmt inserts for boring on the mill? Would allow me to use the same insert for multiple tools (on the lathe) which helps to keep down the amount of stuff I have laying around.


----------



## jariou (Sep 8, 2020)

AGCB97 said:


> I have a Chandler duplex with a  (I think) #9 Brown & Sharpe shank. Can't find a R-8 adapter. Might anybody want mine? PM me
> 
> Not to highjack this thread. Sorry.
> Aaron



Aaron,

Are you offering to give or sell your Chandler boring head? I got one maybe 10 years ago. It had a straight shank that mounted to the head with a 1/2" x 20 thread I think. I bought some R8 adapter with enough meat on the end so I could turn it down and thread it accordingly. Not all that difficult to do.

My guess is that yours is probably similar, the B&S shank is probably screwed in. Try to hold the shank in a vise with something to protect it and try to unscrew the head. There should be plenty of options to grab the head to unscrew it. If that doesn't work, you could possibly turn the seemingly integral shank in the lathe with a carbide tool and patience. Just turn it down to a straight shank that you could use in a collet.

Good luck. 

Jacques


----------



## jariou (Sep 8, 2020)

michieltje said:


> Is that a common thing, boring heads with locks? This one does lock up when turning on the ring.
> Probably isn't an automatic boring head then.
> Any experience with using ccmt inserts for boring on the mill? Would allow me to use the same insert for multiple tools (on the lathe) which helps to keep down the amount of stuff I have laying around.



 I kind of doubt that this is a facing head. I think it is just a standard boring head that you adjust with that small graduated button on the side. Is there a brand name anywhere on the tool?

Jacques


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 8, 2020)

jariou said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Are you offering to give or sell your Chandler boring head? I got one maybe 10 years ago. It had a straight shank that mounted to the head with a 1/2" x 20 thread I think. I bought some R8 adapter with enough meat on the end so I could turn it down and thread it accordingly. Not all that difficult to do.
> 
> ...



Jacques
Since I posted, I've thought about both of those ideas. Just don't have time for a while. They seam to be quite pricy so I'm not ready to give it away YET.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## jariou (Sep 8, 2020)

Aaron,

I wasn't looking to snatch it out of your hands, I was just curious about what you meant exactly. And then I thought I could provide you with my insight with a Chandler Duplex that I have had to modify myself.

I would like to see a picture of it if you feel like it. Just curious to see if it is the same size as I have. If it is, we could swap, I don't have a mill with an R8 spindle anymore. Or I could sell you my R8 arbor simply. But I think that this would be more risky than swapping. the whole assemblies. They could look the same but not really be the same.

Anyway, good luck with yours.

Jacques


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 9, 2020)

Jacques
I did try and was able to remove the arbor from the head. Since it is center drilled on both ends it should be easy to turn down to 3/4" straight shank. But I'll have to put that off for now as I have too many other things going.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## michieltje (Sep 13, 2020)

jariou said:


> I kind of doubt that this is a facing head. I think it is just a standard boring head that you adjust with that small graduated button on the side. Is there a brand name anywhere on the tool?
> 
> Jacques


Unfortunatly there is no brand name or maker mark anywhere. It does show a lot of quality, really glad that I didn't go for the import boring head.
Now the only thing to do is make some boring bar sleeves and put it to use!


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 13, 2020)

jariou said:


> Aaron,
> I would like to see a picture of it if you feel like it. Just curious to see if it is the same size as I have. If it is, we could swap, I don't have a mill with an R8 spindle anymore. Or I could sell you my R8 arbor simply. But I think that this would be more risky than swapping. the whole assemblies. They could look the same but not really be the same.
> Jacques



Jacques
It's the same as the one in this post except for the shank.








						Chandler-Duplex Boring and Facing Head
					

I bought this interesting Chandler-Duplex Boring and Facing head on the not-so-friendly machinist forum yesterday and the seller turned down the shank to .750 and shipped it today. It ain't no Wohlhaupter but it seems pretty neat. I'm anxious to try it when my mills are up and running.    And...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




What do you mean by  " I could sell you my R8 arbor"?  Do you mean the shank that threads in to the head?
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 13, 2020)

That is definately a automatic facing and boring head. It looks like a enco. I have the manual for it I’ll post in alittle bit.


----------



## michieltje (Sep 21, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> That is definately a automatic facing and boring head. It looks like a enco. I have the manual for it I’ll post in alittle bit.


Definitly looks one, looking forward to reading the manual.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 22, 2020)

So I’ve been looking for it. Then I remembered I had just screen shot the pages. Anyway here’s what I have on it.


----------



## michieltje (Sep 27, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> So I’ve been looking for it. Then I remembered I had just screen shot the pages. Anyway here’s what I have on it.
> View attachment 337917
> View attachment 337918
> View attachment 337919
> View attachment 337921


Do you know how to engage the cams? I can't figure it out for the life of me..


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 28, 2020)

The knurled ring towards the top of the unit has a hex screw with a line off to one side. Either put that line towards the top or towards the bottom to engage or disengage the action. Be sure the head locking mechanism which is the center hex out of the three hex's on the one side is NOT engaged when using the autofeed. Turn the machine ON and when ready to advance the head you hold the knurled ring. You will hear the ratcheting action inside the head the dial will move where you usually advance a standard head and you will see it advance. The instructions above explain the process


----------



## RodSME (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't know if this will help, but Keith Fenner is doing a repair and is using one.  Check this out at 24 minutes into the video where he describes how to start the boring.


----------

